# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Antonio Brack pide sanción para asesinos de policías en santuario de Pómac

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El ministro del Ambiente agregó que la policía realizó su incursión sin armas letales y sólo hicieron uso de bombas lacrimógenas.* 
Una sanción ejemplar para los responsables de la muerte de dos policías ocurridas hoy durante el desalojo de los invasores del Santuario Histórico de Pomac pidió el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.   
"Los responsables deben ser sancionados como corresponde, espero que intervengan los fiscales porque (los invasores) usaron armas de fuego contra efectivos de la policía y eso es una suerte de terrorismo", indicó en declaraciones a la Agencia Andina.  
Agregó que la policía realizó su incursión sin armas letales y sólo hicieron uso de bombas lacrimógenas, pero fueron emboscados por "francotiradores" que ocasionaron la muerte de dos agentes. 
Por tal motivo, dijo que primero se debe determinar el grado de responsabilidad de las personas detenidas y luego sancionarlas con todo el peso de la ley para sentar un precedente y evitar que ocurran hechos similares en otras áreas protegidas.  
Dos agentes de la Policía Nacional murieron por impactos de bala durante el inicio del desalojo de los invasores del Santuario Histórico Bosque de Pómac, en la provincia de Ferreñafe (Lambayeque).  
En horas de la noche el ministro del Interior informó que la situación en esa zona ya está controlada y detuvieron a 22 personas que habrían participado de estos hechos de violencia.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (21/01/09)*Temas similares: Tractores Antonio Carraro... ahora en el Perú Artículo: Reforestarán con algodón nativo zona de amortiguamiento de Pómac oposiciones policias local Brack pide reflexión sobre derogatoria de decreto 1090 para no comprometer TLC con EEUU Ministro Antonio Brack afirma que TLC con EE.UU. beneficiará al medio ambiente

----------

